# Repair attempt



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

So my wife was taking a picture of one of my Habanos to show a friend and accidentally dropped it. In the whole scheme of things it's no big deal since she puts up with me smoking them... I've read pectin is the best way to repair a cracked wrapper. Here is my first repair attempt:

Before - the picture my wife texted to me while I was at work:









After pectin gluing:









Hope I didn't ruin it.

"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Should be okay.:vs_cool:
Do a review Pectin Habano:vs_laugh:


----------



## UBC03 (Nov 18, 2015)

I keep a bunch of sacrificial lambs in the bottom of my cabinet. A Bunch of dog rockets I'll never smoke. If I find a hole or a crack in a quality smoke, these lambs give up parts of their wrapper. A Razor blade and some pectin, glue on the patch, let it sit for a couple days...good as new. 

Just think of using parts of an old inner tube to patch a newer inner tube.

Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk


----------



## Rondo (Sep 9, 2015)

Drummerguy1584 said:


>


Definitely plume.


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

Not to be overly critical, but I don't know if spackling it with pectin is gonna do the trick. I mix up my own wrapper glue, but it's a much thinner mixture just for gluing down loose wrappers or, in the extreme, putting @*UBC03*'s "tire patch" on a bad spot. BTW, I've used pectin for years, but have been leaning more toward gum arabic lately.

With one as far gone as that I think I'd just cut it back and have myself a tres petite corona.

Also need to mention the opportunity that such a situation presents. My wife ripped the bumper cover off my car by pulling it too far up over the curb in a parking space. I played it cool, telling her it could have happened to anyone, not really her fault, and all that rot. I got a new bumper cover out of the deal, which I probably needed anyway if it came off that easily. Maybe could have fixed that one. But it had some scratches and the tabs were ripped out. And this way I got a new one without her questioning the expenditure. She felt so bad about it she still apologizes every time we go to the restaurant where it happened. I suspect if bumper covers only came in boxes of 25 I'd still have 24 more sitting in my humidor... er... I mean, in my workshop right now! Get my drift?


----------



## Bird-Dog (Oct 16, 2009)

rondo said:


> definitely plume.


----------



## Drummerguy1584 (Mar 24, 2016)

Thanks guys, always find a way to make me laugh. Jack, I'll have to look into your method. I'm already in the dog house with my wife about something else so I don't want to push my luck my talking her into letting me order more. I checked them this morning and everything seems to be holding together, gonna give it a few days to rest. Dino, great idea, I'll play mad scientist next time! Ron, that harkens back to one of my first posts with a complete dog rocket before I knew any better... Haha, thanks for the comic relief 


"Only the dead have seen the end of war." -Plato


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

UBC03 said:


> I keep a bunch of sacrificial lambs in the bottom of my cabinet. A Bunch of dog rockets I'll never smoke. If I find a hole or a crack in a quality smoke, these lambs give up parts of their wrapper. A Razor blade and some pectin, glue on the patch, let it sit for a couple days...good as new.
> 
> Just think of using parts of an old inner tube to patch a newer inner tube.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G925V using Tapatalk





Rondo said:


> Definitely plume.





curmudgeonista said:


> Not to be overly critical, but I don't know if spackling it with pectin is gonna do the trick. I mix up my own wrapper glue, but it's a much thinner mixture just for gluing down loose wrappers or, in the extreme, putting @*UBC03*'s "tire patch" on a bad spot. BTW, I've used pectin for years, but have been leaning more toward gum arabic lately.
> 
> With one as far gone as that I think I'd just cut it back and have myself a tres petite corona.
> 
> Also need to mention the opportunity that such a situation presents. My wife ripped the bumper cover off my car by pulling it too far up over the curb in a parking space. I played it cool, telling her it could have happened to anyone, not really her fault, and all that rot. I got a new bumper cover out of the deal, which I probably needed anyway if it came off that easily. Maybe could have fixed that one. But it had some scratches and the tabs were ripped out. And this way I got a new one without her questioning the expenditure. She felt so bad about it she still apologizes every time we go to the restaurant where it happened. I suspect if bumper covers only came in boxes of 25 I'd still have 24 more sitting in my humidor... er... I mean, in my workshop right now! Get my drift?


----------



## George007 (Sep 28, 2015)

My girl did that one time. She went upstairs to get me a Cigar and she dropped it. Cracked it up a little bit and was like "OMG I ruined it" Not at all. No worries. Light that beauty up and enjoy it. Might be messy at first but it will be more then fine.


----------

